# 13 weeks and still got ovary pain?



## mandimoo

Hiya, 

My right ovary has histsorically given me grief and has also been hurting me since at least EC.  Its not constant but I am still getting painful twinges, like dull pain / or sharp ache.  Id say I was conscious of my ovary 60% of the time to some degree or other.  When it really twinges it can make me feel a little sick.

Is this normal?  I did have very high estradiol levels (30,000+) approaching EC and was put on Cabergoline.  I know that at around 7 or 8 weeks I was told during a scan that my ovaries were still 'massive'!

I meant to ask them to check them at my 12 weeks scan, but was so busy being relieved at seeing little one wriggling away and then thinking about the downs screening, that it just went out of my head.


----------



## Kaz1979

Hi Mandimoo. 

It is not something I've heard of however any pain during pregnancy we would refer into the hospital for a medical opinion. 

If it persists or worsens discuss it with your midwife. 


Kaz xxxx


----------



## mandimoo

Hi, sorry to bump this one back up to the top.

I saw my GP and explained I thought I had ovary pain.  She asked me how I knew it was my ovary and I pointed to where it was and she said "oh, well I wouldn't even know if that was your ovary" and proceeded to tell me that as long as the pain is not crippling or constant "don't worry about it".  I even asked if she thought it was worth having them looked at by a scan to see if they were still enlarged and she said she didn't think so.

I was not entirely satisfied with that, given that she wasn't sure where an ovary is located so I managed to book a telephone appointment with a locum midwife.  Who pretty much told me the same thing, but elaborated slightly by saying that as I feel this pain when I get a period, and that a lot of women experience 'period like pain', it does not concern her.

Personally, I would like my ovaries looking at to see if this is the cause of my pain (and take some reassurance from that), but a bit flummoxed as to how to proceed as the 2 professionals Ive seen have drawn a line under it.

Perhaps they are right and I should just accept it.

I would appreciate your further thoughts on this.


----------



## Kaz1979

Hi Mandimoo

The reason the gp was vague on where they are as obviously they will be moving as your uterus grows. 

To be honest with you they are both right lots of ladies do get pain as things are growing. 

Even if they find anything on your ovary like a cyst they will not do anything while you are pregnant just observe it.  Given what they have said you would have to pay privately to have a scan as your gp would need to refer you to have it done on nhs

I would advise you keep an eye on it. Call your hospital if it becomes severe and if just loungers mention it at your twenty week scan and they can check your ovaries then. 

Kaz cxx


----------

